# country dog/city dog



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that I will soon be facing a problem with Moxie. We will be spending a lot of time in NYC over the next years and I am wondering how we will handle those late night potty runs when all we have around us is hardscape. He is used to grass or mulch, any vegetation as a "cue". Does anyone have any experience with how to retrain an adult dog and/or teach him to use an indoor option?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

From what I've heard from other people who have tried it here on the forum, teaching them to use an indoor option once they are used to ONLY going outside is next to impossible.

I HAVE seen, however, that Kodi has been willing to go on pavement when he really has to go, and there are no options. This has happened a couple of times at big dog shows held at a large fairground, where everything is paved. I suspect that Moxie will adjust to going on pavement when there are no other options.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, Karen!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree. My guys have been in the city and used the pavement without even a second thought


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a friend who had this exact issue, she would have to walk her dog forever and try to find some little patch that she would finally go on (especially annoying at night). This may seem weird but she noticed that her dog would go on a weed growing up through a crack in the sidewalk so she gathered some weeds in a plastic bag. The first few nights, she put a pile of them on the sidewalk and the dog went right away! She only had to do it for about a week and now her dog has no problem with concrete. Sometimes you have to think outside the box. Lol!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you. How helpful! Great idea.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great suggestion to use weeds to get a dog used to going on concrete. I recommend enforcing the behavior with treats and lots of "good Moxie!"

You might want to see if you can introduce an indoor potty system too. I successfully got my adult Hav to start using one post-puppyhood. She uses it about 1-2x a week; the rest of the time I take her outside to do her business in a city neighborhood. She prefers grass but will go on gravel, concrete, bark if no grass is available. Good luck Debra!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, we scoped out the neighborhood today and there are plenty of little patches of earth that should be able to pass off as the spot! Thank you again.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

We have had homes in upstate New York and in Manhattan for years and our dog has adjusted very easily. He goes on the grass in the country and then happily makes his mark on the city sidewalks too. It's not a problem because there are so many doggy smells on the sidewalks and that naturally attracts him to pee and poop there. One thing that help is we walk him around the same block every night and he has a favorite spot that he uses. Most city blocks are well lit up all night long so walking at night is never a problem. I don't even bother to get dressed! I just throw a jacket or sweater over my nightgown and head out. My doorman always gets a giggle out of it but no one else even looks twice. Anything goes in the city! Good luck!


----------

